# Mainly Miners



## ozspec (16 January 2020)

WGX daily chart showing lower lows and lower highs, could indicate a trend change which may send it lower, but it also looks very much like a bull-flag which could see it go back to 2.50 and potentially break through the resistance there. The positive seasonality of gold for Jan/Feb would favour it going higher. I wouldn't buy at the current price based on the price action unless it breaks through the upper trend resistance line with strong volume.

What do you think is more likely: bull flag before moving higher, or trend change heading lower?


----------



## tinhat (17 January 2020)

Hey opzspec, good to meet you. Thanks for the chart.  I reckon there a few here like me who are bullish gold (me, I'm modestly bullish based on the assumption that aus miners are going to make money for some time).

I've never looked at WGX. Perhaps it would be worth while posting something in the WGX thread about the stock. I note that your analysis is technical but you may know more about this stock that you could share?

Cheers to you from the guy with a track record of only loses from gold stocks.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2020)

*Vancouver, British Columbia, September 8, 2020 (NYSE American: EMX; TSX Venture: EMX) – EMX Royalty Corporation (the "Company" or "EMX")* is pleased to announce the execution of an exploration and option agreement (the "Agreement") for the Queensland Gold project in northeastern Australia (the "Project") with Many Peaks Gold Pty Ltd ("MPL"), a private Australian company. 
The Agreement provides EMX with cash, work commitments, annual advance royalty payments, and a 2.5% Net Smelter Returns ("NSR") royalty interest in the Project, as well as other considerations. 
The Queensland Gold Project is host to multiple styles of gold and copper mineralization, including key intrusion related gold targets that were only partly explored in the mid-1990's.


----------



## noirua (10 September 2020)




----------



## noirua (6 March 2022)

This chart shows that gold shares need to rise about 300% to get back to the highs in May 2006. As usual this does not apply to every gold share as there are laggards and those who basically mess up on forecasts and basic drilling results - always high risk at the top end.  Then comes the difference between producers and explorers, the latter often trying to push their share price up because they are drilling or about to drill 'but but but' they have no gold and that's a strong point to remember.  Also the ones that make good profits and then invest in further exploration and always fail to pay a dividend.  I hold 19 gold shares quoted in Canada, America, Australia and Hong Kong - 6 are now up though 13 are still down even after recent rises which shows I mistimed the market - however it is what happens from here that matters the most. They pay dividends between zero and 7%.


----------

